# Jathedar Akal Takhat - Appointment, Responsibilities And Authority



## Neutral Singh (Apr 5, 2005)

No doubt Sikhs world over are required to be involved in the decision of appointment,dismissal and the powers as to Jathedar Akal Takhat and of other Takhats.The rules and regulations in that respect and other relevant matters need to be framed.At present there are no such rules and at the whims of a few Executive members of SGPC they are appointed and dismissed.It makes them to be easily exploited to remain in office resulting the Sikhs to loose confidence in them.It even divides the Sikhs on one Jathedar or the other which Sikhs had witnessed in the last few years.

If the regard and respect of these high Sikh institutions is to be maintained,then the occupants of these offices must be of high standered of honesty, integrity and capability who can gain the trust of all the Sikhs and their tenure should be ensured.

The basic Sikh dictum has also to be kept in mind that the decisions concerning Sikh Affairs have to be taken by Sikh commonwealth, named Sarbat Khalsa in Sikh history, under the guidance of Guru Granth Sahib,the eternal Sikh Guru in perpetuity,on the concept of Guru Granth and Guru Panth,the Jathedar of Akal Takhat being their spokesman. 

The members may study deeply these relevant aspects,legal and factual,and then make their suggestions to attain the aim.

The points for consideration may be:

1. that how the Sikh world over can be involved and the manner of their representation, 

2. what should be the qualifications and powers for Jathedars, 

3. how the Sarbat Khalsa representimg all the Sikhs can be selected and its meetings held, 

4. can it be of initiated Sikhs alone or of all others,

5. whether it should be the advisory capacity binding on SGPC, if not 

6. then how to oust its jurisdiction vested by Sikh gurdawaras act,etc.


----------



## manbir (Oct 27, 2005)

But why do we need a Jathedar ??
Think over it....
Spend some time on this issue....
Tell yourself, what if we do not have a Jathedar !!!
What is the disadvantage of NOT having a Jathedar. 

Do we really loose something !!


----------



## hardeep singh (Oct 28, 2005)

i agree with u .
we dont need  so called jathedar.

redards 
hardeep


----------

